# Rally I Wheel



## denrael (Apr 7, 2018)

I heard (and could _just_ feel through the steering wheel) a "clicking" when I rolled through a right turn at slow speeds. I spotted this on the LF wheel...


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

WOW, Glad you caught that. OE or Re-Pro?
Looks like it's been there a bit with that rust.


----------



## denrael (Apr 7, 2018)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> WOW, Glad you caught that. OE or Re-Pro?


I don't know for sure, but given the fact I don't see a stamped number of any sort on any of the wheels, I assume they're aftermarket. Wouldn't the factory Rally I's have a number on them?

In either case, they've all gotten a close inspection, and I will be keeping an eye out for any new cracks.


----------



## Bob Young (May 27, 2018)

I remember the problem with the Rally 1 wheels was cracks back in the day, so the Rally II's were the preferred wheel after the steel (and one piece Americans in the day)!


----------

